# What is the perfect coffee shop design?



## Edd (Jul 7, 2010)

What do you want from a coffee shop? If you could have an unlimited budget what type of interior would you have? What equipment would you want? How much of the experience is about the set up/interiors

Im looking to understand thse questions and I sincerely hope you can help.


----------



## limeyrocker (Sep 17, 2010)

A question I am thinking about as well. I guess how to solve it is the inverse of what we may intuitively think. Instead of thinking what you like in a design, think what you don't like and work back from there! Not very specific I know but it's how I intend to start once the day comes!!!


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Comfy leather chairs, great art on the wall, clean tables and above all, fantastic coffee!


----------



## JasonCoffee (Sep 24, 2010)

Here are some things you might consider when opening up a coffee shop. I review coffee shops and these are some of the most important things to me when I visit one. What Makes a Good Coffee Shop Article.

Hope that helps, Let me know if you have any questions as you read it.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

sandykt said:


> Comfy leather chairs, great art on the wall, clean tables and above all, fantastic coffee!


That's describing Costa Coffee!







(Of course, it's one of the places I'm addicted to ...) But I agree with the above completely. ^ I like to walk into a place, smell the coffee, feel comforatable and welcomed and enjoy the coffee, not forgetting some decent relaxing music.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

SlowRoast said:


> That's describing Costa Coffee!


You've got me sussed already


----------



## Tova (Nov 7, 2010)

JasonCoffee said:


> Here are some things you might consider when opening up a coffee shop. I review coffee shops and these are some of the most important things to me when I visit one. What Makes a Good Coffee Shop Article.
> 
> Hope that helps, Let me know if you have any questions as you read it.


That was a great article, thanks for sharing!


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

I think you have got too look at the astetic of the shop from a customers perspective but don't forget the staff, we recently had a shop re-fit and they put astep straight away as you come into the bar for no real reason, a real nightmare when carrying a tray of glasses and you forget it's there.

Also I'd look at general shop layouts of pro shops as they spend LOTS on working out how people shop, for example, most people will look to the right when they walk into a shop hencehwy a lot of customer service desks/kiosks and promo stuff is on the right in supermarkets.

any coffee shop is about making it as comfortable and homely as poss whilst not so comfy that you get free-loaders all day welching your wi-fi.

Leather sofas and armchairs are definately the way forward though.


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

JasonCoffee said:


> ... some of the most important things to me when I visit one. What Makes a Good Coffee Shop Article.


Great stuff Jason ... much appreciated post!


----------

